# Home from the hospital and Malti's on his way!!!



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

:biggrin: Hi everyone,
Got home from the hospital just a bit ago. Of course I am dissapointed as i thought I'd be going to South Bend to get Malti today but things happen!!! I aspiriated milk into my lungs 4 days ago and it went into pnemonia! I am so sick. My hubby took me to the doc yesterday and after four nebulizer treatments I still didn't have enough oxygen in my lungs, so off to the hosptial I went~~I don't remember the next 4 hours. My hubby says 12 people worked on me because I was barely breathing. After prednisone, oxygen, and a few more drugs I was stable and they made me stay the night. They did a few tests and tell me i have something wrong with my lungs and my vocal flaps that was making the pneumonis worse, so now I have to run the gamet of specialists and figure out that stuff. As if I didn't have enough health issues!!!! But, God says he'll never give us more than we can handle.......hmmmmm.....I have alot to ask him at the pearly gates!!!!

I am just SO glad I could get my ticket changed over to Mandy to get to Crystal's in South Bend and then to leave South Bend back on their way to California!!!
For those of you who don't know about Malti......he is SM's 1st rescue!!! (read the last post called: "Malti's travels". Crystal (ZOE/JETT's mom) has him now. He was with a lady on Kentucky who had too many rescues (Malti has had a rough, abuse filled life). Crystal picked him up on thursday, took him to her vet and has worked many hours to get him ready to go to Mandy's house in California. She is going to be his foster mom and work with him and possibly take care of him through his bilateral patella surgery!!! She and her husband have gone above and beyond. I can;t wait to get an update on him!!!! I'm just bummed I didn't get to meet him!!!

The next part is so cool also!!! We have dear friends in South Carolina. They have never been "dog" people . They have 4 kids.....well, 2 are adults, the other two are 16 and 15 yrs old. Their 16yr old just had her 4th brain surgery and went blind from this last one. VERY sad. They are a strong family. John is the Pastor of a large church in Aiken and they are a wonderful family as I said. Well, I told them about Malti and they went onto SM, saw his pic and Pastor Johncalled me and left a 10 minute voicemail on how they all fell in LOVE with Malti and as soon as he is ready, they want to adopt him!!!! And, he could be just what their daughter Emily needs. Along with losing her sight, she has lost friends and spends a grea :ThankYou: :cheer: t deal of time alone. Then he called again the next day and each family member got on the phone and went on and on about how they HAVE to have Malti!!!!! Of course I told them we don't know yet as he needs surgery and we have to see what, if any, behavior problems he may have. They are willing to wait however long it takes!!!! Remember I said they weren't "dog" people"? Well, they loved our Annie and have babysat for a friend with a Maltese and they fell in love with their personality!! (another one won over to our side yah!!!!) 

So, little Malti started out his life pretty rough and hopefully will end up living the life of luxury!!!! So, thank-you to my husband, who even though I hate the fact that he travels it allowed us to use his FF miles to get Malti to California!!! Thanks to Crystal who has gone above and beyond to save this little guys life, and thanks to Mandy and her husband who will now foster Malti and show him the love he deserves......wow......we have a great bunch of people on this forum. 
Blessings to all of you and especially to little Malti!!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your pneumonia and the complications and hope you feel better soon! What you, Crystal and Mandy are doing is nothing short
of amazing! It sure seems like Malty's luck is changing and he has a lot to look forward to! :ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

First of all, I am glad to hear you are getting some what better!! Sounds like you have been 'through it!"
Second of all - I think I could get up on my couch and jump up and down with the news of the family that would like to have Malty. :chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

QUOTE (Reillies_mom @ Feb 21 2009, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731598


> First of all, I am glad to hear you are getting some what better!! Sounds like you have been 'through it!"
> Second of all - I think I could get up on my couch and jump up and down with the news of the family that would like to have Malty. :chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033:[/B]


Will your coach hold us both???? LOL


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Elizabeth, I'm so sorry that you are so ill. I hope that you recover quickly and please do follow up with whatever specialists that you need to see, that sounds really scary. 

I am very touched about the story of your friend's 16 year old child, it hit very close to home for me. My older sister was born with a genetic disease which limited her physically and ultimately impaired her eyesight, leaving her legally blind. We were devastated. Her greatest enjoyment and past time was watching television, reading, knitting, etc. 

One night when I was a teenager, I left the house with some made up story and drove in a blizzard to another State to pick up a poodle puppy I found in an ad in a newspaper. I snuck him into the house and hid him overnight fearing that my Mom would kick both of us out. The next day I took him to the vet, gave him a bath and put him in my sister's lap. Long story short, he became her very best friend and companion for the remainder of her life. 

I think it would be wonderful if Malty could do that for Emily. :wub: 

Debbie


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you so much for all you have done to help Malti. It certainly sounds like he is well on his way to a great new life. Maybe this special little Malt is meant to help a special girl.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry you got so sick but am glad you are much better now. Thank you so much for helping save Malty. :grouphug: And thanks to your husband too for donating his FF miles. That's a very touching story of your friends who want to adopt Malty. I hope it all works out.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Feb 21 2009, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731640


> Elizabeth, I'm so sorry that you are so ill. I hope that you recover quickly and please do follow up with whatever specialists that you need to see, that sounds really scary.
> 
> I am very touched about the story of your friend's 16 year old child, it hit very close to home for me. My older sister was born with a genetic disease which limited her physically and ultimately impaired her eyesight, leaving her legally blind. We were devastated. Her greatest enjoyment and past time was watching television, reading, knitting, etc.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful thing you did for your sister....I'm sitting here crying!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Elizabeth, you are the best!!!!!!! :aktion033: 

Glad you are feeling better and a huge thank you for all you have done.

Hugs, cheers, applauding coming from Bob and Marsha.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Elizabeth, you are one of the many angels that I feel walk this earth, and I am so sorry you are sick :grouphug: Yup, they say, God, only give us what we can handle..but I jokinly sometimes say...I think he got my chart confused with someone else's :rofl: :rofl: 

Hang in there sweetheart, and :ThankYou: so much for all you did, despite being so ill. Please let the Pastor and his wonderful family know, they are in our thoughts and prayers....and how wonderful it would be if Malty, became a part of their sweet wonderful home :heart:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Elizabeth you poor thing!! I knew you had been kind of quiet here on SM the past couple of days but just figured it was because you were sick. I had no idea you had to go to the hospital! I pray your healing be quick and fully complete my friend. :grouphug: 

I can't wait to hear where Malty's story will take us. I just think it would be awesome for an ending like the one we are hoping for with this family. What a book that would make, huh?

Have a cup of tea this morning and rest my friend.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Elizebeth ... so sorry you got sooo ill. Will be praying you recover quickly! You are so awesome for doing all you have to help little Malty!! Most especially being so very ill! You are one more that I just know shines brightly in God's eyes!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear you have been so sick! Please take care of yourself and get better. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Malty's story just keeps getting better and better! You had a huge part in that Elizabeth. It would be a wonderful ending if Malty becomes a member of your friend's family!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your health....But Malti sure seems to be working magic.
Look at how sick you are and how excited you are for him. I am just sure things will work out with his Family. 
It sure seems Malti is a special guy and his purpose in life was to be found by you and adopted.

I hope you get better soon, Blessings to you!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm sorry you got soooo sick. :yucky: I'm sure you'll be looking at milk a little differently from now on. 

Malty's story is just so heart warming. :heart: I'm happy to hear of his prospective furever home. You will be able to see him and his progress. Thanks for all you did. The three of you really put it together! :Girl power:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Elizabeth I'm so sorry to hear you had to go to the hospital! You poor thing.

I really can't thank you enough for what you did for Malty. Thank you for donating the FF miles so I could get this amazing little guy. 

Thank you! :ThankYou:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG Elizabeth!! What you've been through!! And still wrote an eloquent update! I sure hope you will be well soon. Thank you for all you did to get Malty to Mandy's home.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

There are such wonderful people on SM. Thank you Elizabeth!!!!



Tina


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Elizabeth I am so very sorry you got pneumonia and ended up having to go to specialists. Maybe it was a blessing in disguise as you would not have known about your lung & vocal flaps (is that like vocal chords?) problems if you hadn't aspirated that milk. Maybe things could have been worse down the road. I hope all ends well there. Rest, get well and do what you have to do for you.
Bless you for all you have done for Malty. You are a sweet, giving person. Without you Malty would not be getting the wonderful foster home and help he so deserves. Thank you.


----------

